# Food For Thought



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I am not saying anything here is how things happened or that it is one way or the other, but Im going to put up these links to these videos and suggest that everyone watch them and just take in the information






well as i searched for the other video on youtube it had been deleted, how convenient haha


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I trust NOTHING about the Government or the MEDIA


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I hear you there!! i was skeptical you know, but once a friend turned me to this video and i watched one on sandy hook(the one that was deleted) i will never trust the government. The sandy hook one i watched, showed news footage that wasnt on tv, and there wasnt a single cop or ambulance at the school. please tell me why you would not have things like that at the school if there was a shooting!?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The facebook group about Sandy Hook being a conspiracy is pretty interesting too.

I love my country, but hate the governement.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I second that! i hope people are actually watching this video or already have, no matter what side of the fence you stand on with this it is definitely eye opening as to what goes on. I personally stand against the government. when i talk about this stuff on social media and try to get the word out other people my age(19) think im a lunatic. they seem to believe everything the government tells them. i never try to persuade people one way or the other, i just say watch the videos, it is all right there.i wish things like this got out more. people my age dont seem to want to believe it and i wish they would at least take a look, this is our country and our future


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I think the younger generation are more opened minded to this kind of stuff. The older you are the less we wont to believe. Im 54 and have watched most of the videos and have to say. So of them are very convincing. And im not a person that easily convinced.

I believe something is going on its just hard to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i agree with that, a few of my friends and i talk about this stuff regularly. always trying to get the word around


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I watched the entire video. Really makes a guy wonder what's going on.

Deano


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thats awesome!! im glad you did. and heres the thing, im not trying to shove it down peoples throats, just show how loose and empty the governments side is. i mean those are all real news interviews, footage and such, many of which were pulled off air within weeks. why would the government go to so many people and organizations and make them pull their media and such if it wasnt incriminating? its all right there for anyone to decide for themselves.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

911 was "False flag" operation designed by the American government to attack American people on American soil.

The dead give away for 911 being a controlled demolition lies within the collapse of Building 7. I only want to touch on just building 7 because I could go on and on about all the other evidence and coincidences surrounding the towers.

Building 7 was:
-Never hit by and airplane
-The first steel frame building to collapse at the speed of gravity from fire damage.
-Contained Mayor Giuliani's personal bunker in case of an emergency which the government spent 200 million dollars on(Coincidently Mayor Giuliani and his staff went against protocol and were escorted by government officials to seek shelter in another building.)
-Fires in the building should have been extinguished with the emergency sprinkler system&#8230;Right?
-Explosions were heard within the building before collapse
-The owner Larry Silverstein on live video feed saying "Pull it" (demolition term) 
-The only surrounding building that collapses due to debris. Official report says "the combination of debris and fire is what was responsible for the collapse"
-Building 7 was the first building that was fully cleaned up first. (steel was sent to scrap metal foundries to be melted down) 
-Before building 7 falls windows are blown out and there is a noticeable "crimp" (demolition term) in the middle of the building that causes the building to fall neatly into its footprint so as not to damage other buildings (an important factor in the demolition trade).

The government allocated more money towards the investigation of President Bill clintons sex life than they did to investigate the 911 attack. Doesn't this stupid fact alone make you question the event?!

There are 2 standpoints on this subject. 
1).Those who believe the media and what they reported.
2).Those who think for themselves and analyze the evidence.

I know it sounds really bad and insensitive but 3000 casualties is a relatively small price to pay to gain the nations support to go to war. Lots of money is made when a country goes to war. "War profiteering" ring a bell to anyone? Look up who actually makes the money when a nation goes to war, it is kind of ironic who actually makes the money isn't it?

A former government official once told me "The most crooked agency in the entire United States is in fact the United States government."

I thought this was interesting, just more of a food for thought post:

According to an investigation by Capitol Hill Blue, an online publication that covers federal politics, a remarkable number of U.S.
Representatives and U.S. Senators may have spent as much time in a jail cell as on Capitol Hill.
After researching public records, newspaper articles, civil court transcripts, and criminal records, Capitol Hill Blue discovered that:

* 29 members of Congress have been accused of spousal abuse.

* 7 have been arrested for fraud.

* 19 have been accused of writing bad checks.

* 117 have bankrupted at least two businesses.

* 3 have been arrested for assault.

* 71 have credit reports so bad they can't qualify for a
credit card.

* 14 have been arrested on drug-related charges.

* 8 have been arrested for shoplifting.

* 21 are current defendants in lawsuits.

* And in 1998 alone, 84 were stopped for drunk driving, but released after they claimed Congressional immunity.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

wow, sounds like you have done some research!! thank you for adding this to the thread! i hope people continue reading this and watch the video! i wish we could get things like this in theaters lol, lot more people would realize and take a stand for our country. doesnt it say in the constitution that we as citizens have the right to overthrow an unruly govt? how much more is it going to take??


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Where do some of you people come from?
A few correct facts never has,never will make a bigger truth of falsities.You're right about one thing,I hope you make people think. :beer:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

lol what are you saying here duck?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish I wouldn't have forgot my tinfoil hat at home when I read this. :withstupid:


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I wish I wouldn't have forgot my tinfoil hat at home when I read this. :withstupid:


Ignorance is bliss

Have you ever actually looked at the facts. Like really examined them and inferred the information from your personal standpoint? If so i would really like you to enlighten me with your findings using scientific reasoning to persuade me into believing that 9/11 is in fact the reality and there is no other possible explanation.

Science doesn't lie. The behavior of matter is predictable. History repeats itself.

If you believe that those three sentences are true then how can you possibly believe that there isn't room for interpretation regarding the events that transpired relating to 9/11. If you do dare to respond please use science for your reasoning. Leave emotion and media out of your argument. Please argue your point after your ignorant comment.

"A man who cannot reason is a fool, a man who will not reason is a bigot, and a man who dare not reason is a slave."
~ ~ ~ William Drummond


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually I am not going to get into an argument about the ludicrousness of the accusation that 9/11 was a massive government cover up that killed 3,000 people, or question how they were able to get Osama and others to cooperate in their media statements. You all have fun.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Actually I am not going to get into an argument about the ludicrousness of the accusation that 9/11 was a massive government cover up that killed 3,000 people, or question how they were able to get Osama and others to cooperate in their media statements. You all have fun.


Exactly the response i was anticipating. You like to make your smart *** accusations but in reality you have no evidence other than what the media has covered to confirm your standpoint. You are a sheep my friend. Thanks for the earth shattering argument SPG i knew i wouldn't get more out of you than the cowardly response you provided, thanks for proving me right. :thumb:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Not trying to be a smartass either, but whats your standpoint on the issue? what do you believe and why?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jethro, what "scientific" evidence have you posted.......NOTHING! You are posting the ideas of other folks, and nothing about science what so ever.

Does that mean you are a coward, or a sheep? That attack is really childish and quite silly on your part. 

Your posts make you very hard to believe just on the face of things, without even looking into it any further. Sure there are other possible things that could have happened, but since I don't think we are in the matrix I don't believe what you are implying is probable or even a worthwhile arguement. It is possible, but then again, I may not really be eating this yummy banana bread my wife made. Or is she really my wife???? 

Science may not lie, but Scientists certainly do, and numbers can be made to say any thing. If a person wants to believe these crazy theories it doesn't take much in the way of "real" science to get them all in a tizzy. I believe the scientific term is: Grasping at straws.

The one thing I do agree with is History does repeat itself, we are seeing it every day, and it is sad that we don't learn from the past. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 we enjoy jerking each others leg once in a while, and I am having to bite my tongue, but I don't want to detract from your very good post.

I did have to laugh at the comment about scientists lie, and I was thinking yes, but it takes a complicit helpful statistician to perfect it. I know I am leaving myself open to cheap shots from the hot topic crew, but oh well I can't control my humor sometimes.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, I hope you know I didn't mean to say ALL Scientists lie, but we all know there are some that have. Stat people can really play a part too!!! I was never good with math, so my lies might just be honest mistakes!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I do have trouble believing Sandy Hook was a hoax. Anyone would be an idiot to try do a hoax that involves a lot of kids. you can strongarm adults into doing what you want but somewhere allong the line kids are ALWAYS going to let the truth out................

I have trouble with the towers thing too..... It would take years to hide the amount of explosives needed within the structural framework without alerting someone. That would involve hundreds of maintenance people being involved. It often takes months to "wire" a building for demo without hiding the explosives.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When you look at the time line of stuff being released it is almost like they knew a out it happening days before it did. We live in a time where one has to question everything. We can almost guarantee that the news is lying to us.

My question is why do we keep electing these criminals?

Chuck Norris has 3 knees on each leg.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

dakotashooter2 said:


> That would involve hundreds of maintenance people being involved. It often takes months to "wire" a building for demo without hiding the explosives.


You do know that 2 month prior to 9/11 maintenance personal reported that their was "construction work" being done to the elevator shafts between the hours of 2 to 5 am when employees were not present. Hmmm. The elevator shafts if you look at the blue prints of the building are in the middle of the building. There are main supporting columns are also in that area. The beams that connect to the out side columns ran to the core column. Hmmm come on people open your eyes do your research. :thumb:

There are so many clues slapping people in the face that this whole event was a hoax. There is 100% certainty that thermite was used. The thermite didn't get there by itself so who did it?? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this out people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> Plainsman, I hope you know I didn't mean to say ALL Scientists lie, but we all know there are some that have. Stat people can really play a part too!!! I was never good with math, so my lies might just be honest mistakes!


Oh, I didn't think that at all. I would explain myself now if I could remember the fun I was going to have. I'm one of those guys you want to buy a gun from in this political climate. I could ask your name talk to you for a couple of hours and not remember who the heck you are three days from now. Our bank had a free movie today. After the movie two old guys were saying to each other how familiar the other looked. Turned out they have known each other for years. Not close friends, but know each other well. I hope that's a few more years down the road. :x


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

JethroBodine said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > That would involve hundreds of maintenance people being involved. It often takes months to "wire" a building for demo without hiding the explosives.
> ...


I'm not saying it couldn't have happened I'm just saying that the time it would take to do the job and cover it so none of the hundreds of maintenance personnel noticed or caught on would have had to been a very long. I don't think a week or even 2 months would have been long enough. Keep in mind all the various subcontractors that were probably called in every day to do work and may have had access to the areas tampered with.

Something you never hear about when talking about collaps of the steel beams is the weak points... the joints. Joints are made by bolts, rivets and welding. Welds are generally as strong as the steel itself but bolts and rivets are not. They are often likely to heat, and fail as the collumns start to bend and put stress on them.

Also keep in mind that building of such size probably have every chemical and piece of equipment known to mankind in them. What appears to be a thermite reaction might as easily be a piece of equipment melting down or some other chemical reaction


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Also keep in mind that building of such size probably have every chemical and piece of equipment known to mankind in them. What appears to be a thermite reaction might as easily be a piece of equipment melting down or some other chemical reaction


This right here is where you need to do your research. All elements have a predictable documented reaction. Why would a building have thermite in it???? You see where your argument falls flat on its face? If your house burned down do you think there would be thermite dust found in the ash of your house? Your house minus the steel structure has just about everything in it that building did. You need to open your eyes man. Why ohh why would a steel support column be cut at a 45 degree angle if there was no thermite and shape charges? That is how they demo a building man plan and simple! Look at the dust they compared to the WTC to controlled demo's they are the same.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Weeks and this goes on?
Jethro,word is your spaceship is leaving soon.Have a safe trip.
And,'no',I won't waste 20 seconds of my life answering any of your previous or,I assume,future gibberish. :eyeroll:


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

duckp said:


> Jethro,word is your spaceship is leaving soon.Have a safe trip.


Aliens aren't real DuckP. :rollin: The government told me so! And we all know that the government would NEVER lie! :bop:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

duckp, I took a it a little farther than you are willing, and found.........go figure.........most of these people making these claims have been found to be quacks!

Ok, if not quacks, then known conspiracy type folks, basically identified trouble makers, with low credibility.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

JethroBodine said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > That would involve hundreds of maintenance people being involved. It often takes months to "wire" a building for demo without hiding the explosives.
> ...


You think there may be a reason for working on the elevators between the hours of 2 to 5 am when employees were not present. I mean other than the employees were not present so the elevators were not in use. A bit tough working on them when they are constantly going up and down, isn't it?

Your scientific proof, isn't. And rocket scientists have figured this out. But then, since what they figured out doesn't jibe with your conspiracy theory you won't believe it.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey huntin1 you know that government building I worked in? They put in carpet, but they did it at night. I'll bet there isn't a pad under that carpet, I'll bet it's plastic explosive. Wow, I just retired in time to not be blown to bits.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

boy i sure wasnt intending to stir up the bat **** crazies! just saying maybe we shouldnt always trust our govt, or media, or believe any of them. i know i dont have any evidence or way to back any theory, im just a machinist what do i know lol, but ive seen enough to make me wonder and no longer trust whats going on. to each his own, but no sense getting all pissy over the internet haha


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

CB, I'm not getting pissy, and it is always good to question what our government does. To blindly buy into everything they say makes us mindless sheep. But, buying into these ludicrous conspiracy theories with no scientific evidence is also mindless. There are some truly bad people in this world that perpetrate some really horrendous acts, blaming those acts on our government is idiotic. Sometimes the simplest answer, is, the answer.

Or, maybe it was aliens.............no, it was Bush, yeah, it was Bush's fault. :iroll:

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CB all is good. Our politicians are such dirt balls that we come to believe many things are possible.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

well i sure aint a blind sheep lol!! although our country is full of them, sadly. some days i think it needs to completely fall apart to regain the concept of why we became our own


----------

